# Does LoveFilm (Netflix alternative) work in Dubai? Plus Skype/iPlayer query



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. Going out to Dubai shortly and am trying to get a few things sorted.

I have searched the board for old posts about this and understand that NetFlix doesn't work in Dubai, but some have said that Amazon Prime's downloads do. Amazon own LoveFilm so I was wondering if anyone knows if that works in Dubai? They have a 30 day free trial on so I'm inclined to give it a go but want to get it set up before I leave so I can have tech help at home

I would like to be able to watch films and BBC iPlayer, and use Skype. If I've understood correctly, I'm going to need a VPN to do this, and this can't be discussed on the forums for various reasons  But if any of you are able to PM me with recommendations for a VPN service, I'd appreciate it.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cornucopia said:


> ...understand that NetFlix doesn't work in Dubai...


NetFlix does work as long as you are using the same "technique mentioned" for Skype.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

You need 5 posts (I think) to be able to send & receive messages...


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah ok - I think I've found a strong candidate for a service in an earlier post.... Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

ccr said:


> NetFlix does work as long as you are using the same "technique mentioned" for Skype.


Oh, I didn't realise - thank you, will look into it. There is a Group deal on today to get 3 months of lovefilm for about £6, so I might do that anyway. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

If you find a "solution" like many have, you might find a good friend who has a Sky Package in the UK and ask to use their online "Sky Go" sign in.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a company called ExpatTelly that do a great service....


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Confiture said:


> If you find a "solution" like many have, you might find a good friend who has a Sky Package in the UK and ask to use their online "Sky Go" sign in.


Will this work?

Will I need a VPN?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stamboy said:


> Will this work?
> 
> Will I need a VPN?


Hi

Sorry but VPNs and the use of VPNs can not be discussed in this forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/121556-vpns.html


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry but VPNs and the use of VPNs can not be discussed in this forum
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/121556-vpns.html


Whoops!

Sorry


----------

